# Touchpad not recognized after restarting



## UbuntuPenguin (Oct 21, 2011)

Hello Everyone,
If this is the wrong forum please redirect me to the right one. I have a touchpad and I am following the instructions to get Android on it from Cyagenomod. When I get to the restart phase, my touchpad restarts in usb mode as it should but isn't recognized by my operating system. This occurs whether I am using windows or ubuntu.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Can you clarify which step you're on? What do you mean by the 'restart phase'? What have you done and what are you about to do?


----------



## UbuntuPenguin (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey Redflea,
I am at step 9-10 of this guide http://liliputing.com/2011/10/how-to-install-google-android-on-the-hp-touchpad-with-cyanogenmod7.html . When the TouchPad comes back on it has the usb screen as it is supposed to, but it is not recognized by the computer.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

UbuntuPenguin said:


> Hey Redflea,
> I am at step 9-10 of this guide http://liliputing.com/2011/10/how-to-install-google-android-on-the-hp-touchpad-with-cyanogenmod7.html . When the TouchPad comes back on it has the usb screen as it is supposed to, but it is not recognized by the computer.


Thanks...that seems odd, since it must have recognized your TP for you to copy the files over, right?

In that case, just ensuring the basics have been tried first.

1. Reboot the TP first (power+home) if you haven't done that and try again. I'm sure you have, but asking just in case. 
2. The other obvious thing to try is to reboot the PC(s) as well

And, have to checked to confirm that your TP is still recognized in USB mode when you boot into webOS?

You could try refreshing your USB drivers...go to Device Manager, find USB section, find USB Mass Storage Device entries, right click and update drivers option...see if Windows updates any of them - it updated one of mine when I did this and solved a connectivity issue.

And you did install the novacom drivers, right?


----------



## UbuntuPenguin (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks Redflea for your quick response time.

It gets recognized as a USB mass storage device if I first boot into the home (WebOS) screen THEN switch into USB mode, but if I restart it by holding the volume key after choosing restart no dice. I have rebooted multiple times the Touchpad device. It's late here ( US East ) so I may try again tomorrow. But your suggestion gives me an idea, I'm going to try rebooting my computer while the touchpad is in USB mode and seeing if that helps on the recognition. Thanks again.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Good luck. Frustrating, I'm sure. The USB driver issue may be fruitful avenue as well..


----------



## UbuntuPenguin (Oct 21, 2011)

The TouchPas WAS recognized by Windows 7, it just wasn't recognized as a Mass storage device so it didnt pop up in the Computer>Drives section. In the bottom right corner of my screen I noticed the little USB symbol on the task bar. I then clicked it and it game me an option to "open printers and devices". I opened it and there my device was , w big white ugly blocked named "Palm". After that I followed the directions and was home free. Some people may also get hung on the novacom direction. Just make sure you put the ACMEInstaller content file in your palm directory, not the zip file, and not the expanded file. Thanks again Redflea.


----------

